# We have a new baby!



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I've been meaning to introduce our new addition here at Heartsong. Meet Nirvana's Heartsong Cherry Blossom. "Blossom" She came from Connie Lewis at Nirvana Havanese and I'm excited about the prospect of being back in the show ring soon.

Blossom is such a smart girl. She has been the easiest puppy I've raised yet. It is interesting to me that while her breeder did not use an indoor potty system, I am using the King's method and she took right to it immediately. No training necessary!

My Tibetan Terrier, Dottie and my Havanese, Dance have accepted her into our pack. In fact, after the 3rd day here, Dance decided that Blossom must be her puppy and they've been inseparable! So, cute!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Blossom is just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She sure is a cutie. She looks like a little teddy bear. Sounds like she doing great. Best of luck with your new addition.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks! She's a doll.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen, so, so sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

oh, I love her. Her name is so cute, too.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful pup! Will be fun watching her grow up .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! What an adorable little baby you have!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute and I love the name!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Perfect name for a darling puppy!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Very pretty...


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness all these beautiful babies! Can't say I'm ready for another one but I love seeing them! Maybe I got my MHS fix with Mae and it will hold me for a while. ound:


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

She is so sweet, and I love her name!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Oh my goodness all these beautiful babies! Can't say I'm ready for another one but I love seeing them! Maybe I got my MHS fix with Mae and it will hold me for a while. ound:


I agree, Jen. I'm LOVING having Pixel now also, but I can't imagine finding time for more than two!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Two is just perfect... Two can be a handful! Would love to have three, but I know our limit


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Really cute pics! She is beautiful!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG she is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

She has the cutest ears.

Nadine


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! She is adorable


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

She is lovely.


----------

